# '87 Pulsar rear disc brake conversion: Success



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I wanted to inform everyone that the conversion of my 1987 Nissan Pulsar to rear disc brakes is complete, save the e-brake cables. The best part is that the stock master cylinder can be used; No other major modification or update is necessary.

I remanufactured two AD7HA rear calipers off of a '94 Sentra, took the same car's rear hubs, manufactured the adaptors and rear wheel spacers from 1/4-inch steel plate, secured two new rotors and new pads, and it all went together effortlessly and without fine-tinkering. I drove from Seattle to Edmonton, AB (Where I am presently at, by the West Edmonton Mall) without one problem with the car whatsoever. I plan on disassembling the brake assembly at 1K, 2.5K and 5K intervals to inspect for abnormal wear and stresses; After that, I will make the plans available to everyone here. I will not release the plans yet, as I want to make sure that if there are problems, then no one else will encounter them or have to bear them. It won't be long at this rate.

I will not ask for a fee for the blueprints, nor will I make kits; The blueprints will be Public Domain. Furthermore, if anyone wants to see this in real-life, I am presently in Edmonton, Alberta until February 23. Please leave a reply here and I will contact you and arrange to show up at the West Edmonton Mall to display the results. Seattle-ites can see this shortly afterwards.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Oh: P.S...*

I'll have pics available in a couple weeks. So far, I am *real * pleased with the results. OH: This conversion will also work on '87-'90 Sentras, too!


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

nice work toddler

damn it feels like christmas


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

nice work buddy !... cant wait to see some picture and some more impressions about the setup once its roaded


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

So far, it's roading great! 850 miles, zero troubles. I'm in love so far. I've shown a few Nissan locals what I did and it seems they're eager for it themselves. Worst case: If it doesn't go well, you'll find me in the obits, eh?  But I engineered this to be bullet-proof, right down to the grade 10.9 metric hardware and 1/4 inch steel. Let's see what happens...


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Wow... this is wonderful. Well done RT !!!

Eagerly waiting for your info, so I could try it on my 87 Sunny Wagon


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

way to go todd........ I have a set of ad7ha's in the shop... waiting to get put on.


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

finally somebody willing to share the blueprint for the adapter plate. i have been waiting for this for so long. :banana: :banana: 
i cant wait to see them. thanks for being a good nissan community member and not trying to rape everyone that isnt as technical as you.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

manjula said:


> Eagerly waiting for your info, so I could try it on my 87 Sunny Wagon


I gotta check the Sunny/Sentra wagon's rear brakes to make sure this'll work. My ex has an '87 wagon, so I got the perfect way to find out. She never practices preventative maintenance anyways...I'm sure it should work, but I'll check for 100% sure.

Rear disc brake hoses off the B13/N14 will work for this kit. If you have a plasma cutter or metal bandsaw to cut the pieces out, that's the best way to go. I don't recommend a torch to cut the pieces out. All I had access to was a drill press, so I chucked up a 1/4 inch bit, drilled around the perimeter of the parts and broke them out. Then I ground the edges with a bench grinder. I went slowly to keep heat to a minimum. Included with the blueprints will be a full story/parts list/summary. It will help greatly with the conversion process.

Also: 8 bolts and split-lock washers in Grade 10.9 to secure the adaptors to the spindles only cost $6.50 at Champion Bolt and are readily available. I'll explain everything in the summary included with the blueprints.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> I gotta check the Sunny/Sentra wagon's rear brakes to make sure this'll work. My ex has an '87 wagon, so I got the perfect way to find out. She never practices preventative maintenance anyways...I'm sure it should work, but I'll check for 100% sure.


I guess it should as my wagon is 2WD. Anxiety is killing me .... :fluffy: 

Keep it up RT !


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

when the prints come out, this'll be the most epic sticky thread the world has seen.

Too many b12ers have been denied for too long.

Recycled Toddler for president


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> when the prints come out, this'll be the most epic sticky thread the world has seen.
> 
> Too many b12ers have been denied for too long.
> 
> Recycled Toddler for president


 :cheers: :hal:


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

I have a N13 rear disc brake OEM parts list in pdf. 

RT, I am sending it to your PM. This will surely help you to compile the info. 

Manjula


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

SuperStock said:


> Recycled Toddler for president


Oy...a simple "Thank You" will do. 

Tell ya what: Let me give this another month; In the meantime, I'll final draft the blueprints, assemble the parts list/photos/summary and evaluate for stresses. If a sticky is approved, I'll prepare an abridged-yet-complete version to fit.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks a lot!
This is a good project to take my lil boosted e16 from low orbit easily 
Poor thing cant slow down properly after some boosting...


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

since i have the luxury of living close by, i'll have to drop in to see the kit in action. 
I already have AD22VF front brakes w/slotted rotors n ss lines.
rear discs will complete the package

thank you again


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Now *I'm* jealous! Yeah, let's hook up. :cheers:


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Climate evaluation*

So far, now I know that this whole schmutz will survive brutal cold. It got to -27 Celsius here (-16 F) in Edmonton (With a windchill to -40 C and F) and I decided to go get some Tim Horton's coffee and some Timbits (YES!). Not a problem. But I'll never subject this car to such cold temps ever again! This is too much...


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Woohoo!*

:woowoo: Next project slated for 'Bridget': Installation of a Volkswagen G60 supercharger from a Corrado. Buddy of mine just gave me one! And it appears to be able to fit where the air conditioner's spot. I'm drooooooooolin'... :woowoo:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

im gonna hijack this thread

G60 isnt worth it, i had one in my old jetta. 

the charger u just got free from your buddy is likely dead. Good G-laders go for more than $1000. 

G-laders r inherently fragile to the extreme. the tolerances of the supercharger are german (too tight), and if anything is out of place, the thing grenades. The apex seals on the magnesium displacer are common failures.

you'd be much better off with a turbo. G60s are headaches. no matter what u do to them, they are dramatically slower than an equally-priced turbo system.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, it's worth considering. The only problem I have is that I'd have to fabricate my own exhaust manifold, and last I heard it ain't easy. Since I had the G60 already and the only fabrication it seems to require is a bracket to the block and associated intake tubing (Compared to the turbo's coolant and oil lines), it seemed like an easier deal. Well, I'm gonna try to spin that sucker when I get it and check for boost and clearances. All I can do is try, huh?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

send it in to bahn brenner motorsport to get it checked before u run it. bad G60s love to spit shrapnel thru your motor.

whenever anyone gives away a G60, its a red flag.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks. I'll pop it open first and then see if it's worth it.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Note to all interested and relevant parties:*

I received this in my IM inbox this morning by a rather meddlesome person from the OT named 'Marvin', formerly named 'Mark'. Before I am banned, I wish to share the reason why, as well as let you know that I can be reached at [email protected] for up-to-date info on the project.



Marvin said:


> Re: Stop bumping old threads
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A) I asked to have my own name changed. If you think administrative action is having your name changed, then I'd hate to see the cock that your dad raped you with and called it punishment.


Now is that diplomatic of an op, regardless of their stature or their delegated area?



Marvin said:


> B)I don't give a shit about your rep points. If you think that you deserve a medal for getting rep points, then you can call yourself special.


It doesn't make me special; It makes me grateful that people, unlike yourself, are actually decent and humane.



Marvin said:


> C)You have blown this entire situation out of proportion, and have made yourself look exactly like what your name implies, a toddler. If you don't like getting your precious reputation points dropped, then stay out of OT. In case you missed it, it's my job as a moderator. And whether or not you wish to be one, I could care less.


Actually, no; YOU, my friend, have blown this out of proportion. I made a simple accident by going into OT, and believe me, will not do it again. You got a bit of Buford T. Justice goin' on in your head. You simply will not let this matter drop. If I could ignore you, believe me I would; But Ops cannot be ignored. Perhaps you are well aware of this?



Marvin said:


> D)Its a great thing that you contribute to the Sentra forums. It's the whole point of having a forum. But if you do or don't contribute, I don't care. I don't go in that part of the forum. It doesn't intrest me. Please, continue to help out anyone that you feel needs it. Just don't come into off topic.


I will go into Off Topic if I want. I won't 'bump old threads' anymore, but who are you to tell me where to go or stay away from?



Marvin said:


> E)I don't care what people would think of me if they knew that I banned you. It's not my job to please people on the forum, its my job to make sure that it's run effectively. If you don't think that i'm doing an effective job, it doesn't matter. Send a PM to the owner of the site.


Well, that's good. "I'm just doing my job"...Everyone has a job, friend; Seems like you're a trifle obsessed with yours. Of course, if I paid money to be a mod, then I'd certainly be a dictator, too. It's human nature, after all.



Marvin said:


> F)Trying to pick a fight over the internet is extremely weak. Besides, I would only expect a sucker punch from you anway.


It's not picking a fight; It's offering a concession. You're the angsty one here; I'm simply telling you I'm down with it.



Marvin said:


> G)If you reply with anything other than, "Ok, I understand", you will be needing to pass the word on to the other people that your car is finished because you won't be back online to tell everyone yourself.


Now *that's* what I call a threat...Sieg Heil! </Marvin>

Sounds like a troubled child, indeed. Perhaps I should drop this nick of mine?

Regardless, the project will finish and will be offered up...regardless of circumstances. Site or no, Marvin or no, things will go on normally. You all will have what it takes to get your projects going. As far as me? Unlike Marvin, I don't really _need_ this place inasmuch as I like coming here to chat with y'all. You, unlike Marvin, have been decent, generous, intelligent, and genuine contributors to the most basic essence of what this Forum is all about: maintaining and even improving our cars. Off-Topic is just a necessary evil for when people like Marvin cannot get their game together to keep up with their own rides. And that's fine with me. As I said, I'm willing to stay out of OT not because I am told, but because that thread is about as useful as tits on a snake (To abuse an old saying). It hasn't been enough to Marvin, however, that I say I stay out; Now he wants a little subordinate to goose-step to his Gestapo-like bark. So, I'm calling his bluff with this post: I'm ready to be banned. Do your job, Marvin...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Please continue with the topic here  ... as its not OT here  but ya its seem akward and ill look into this matter closely. But i need everyone to stick to the topic here as this is *one of those rare excellent thread about Brakes*


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i told u the mod would like this thread. 

this is the biggest development in b12 brakes, ever.


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

SuperStock said:


> i told u the mod would like this thread.
> 
> this is the biggest development in b12 brakes, ever.


i agree. this contribution will put recycled toddler on my favorite people in the world list for sure. it will be sticky material and copied by millions so it will never be lost. :cheers:


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> Please continue with the topic here  ... as its not OT here  but ya its seem akward and ill look into this matter closely. But i need everyone to stick to the topic here as this is *one of those rare excellent thread about Brakes*


Lets all please stick to the topic !! :thumbup:


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, I am sorry about this whole thing. I'll drop this matter after the last word of this post, but I will say this much in my defense: 

I am a moderator myself in three other Forums and an Admin in another; I have seen various scenarios where others apparently did not follow the clearly-outlined rules. I chose to be firm, yet diplomatic. Here is how it could've gone down here:

RT: Please do not 'bump threads' in OT; There is a rule in the Nissan Forums that prohibits this. Please review these rules, you may have overlooked this one. If there are any further violations, we may have to take administrative action, ranging from reputation deduction on up to banning you from this Forum. Thank you in advance. --Mark (Marvin)

And my reply would've been:

Dear Mark (Marvin): I am sorry this happened. You're right, I apparently overlooked this rule. I will review the rules more closely. Thank you for your patience and understanding. I will see to it this mistake never happens again. --Rob

That's all it would've taken. </rant>

OK, on with the brakes!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

its gonna get sticky for sure ... but at that point ill edit the thread to leave the good stuff only


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back home, blueprints ready...*

...just gotta disassemble everything and inspect. So far, everything's been flawless. Handled the Rockies and snow/slush like a champ. I got home, got onto my PC and the paint program, drafted up the blueprints and it'll all be ready in about 7 days. Stay tuned!


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

:fluffpol:


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

I too anxiously await the ifo for rear disk brakes. I have been looking for a simple conversion for a while. Keep up the great work. Thakns!:cheers:


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

All further posts are being made in the other Nissan website; I'd say we can safely close this thread now. MNPULSAR: Hit me up at [email protected] for more info...Ciao!


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> All further posts are being made in the other Nissan website; I'd say we can safely close this thread now.


Which Nissan website?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

manjula said:


> Which Nissan website?



ditto...umm...i've missed something apparently. I just realized that I haven't had my nissanforums updates in my email for quite awhile so came on to see whats going on and the website apparently changed to something else and came back??? what the heck??? hey toddler if you can finish this thread :banana:


----------



## Powerball (Mar 2, 2006)

Where is the other Nissan Website?
C'mon don't hold out on us.
This was just getting exiting!!!

Need the rear discs on my car!!!!!


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

I cannot seem to post the link of the website.

Sorry.


----------



## PhysicsDragon (Oct 30, 2004)

Manjula... could you please email me the URL of the "other Nissan website" You should be able to just email me through my profile. (I tried emailing the address he listed above and never got a reply.) :-(


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

PhysicsDragon said:


> Manjula... could you please email me the URL of the "other Nissan website" You should be able to just email me through my profile. (I tried emailing the address he listed above and never got a reply.) :-(


Send me a PM with your email address.

Cheers,
Manjula


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i have seen the rear discs in person, and they lookin sharp
props to recycledtoddler


----------



## PhysicsDragon (Oct 30, 2004)

manjula said:


> Send me a PM with your email address.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manjula


Sent you a PM... I'll be traveling over the next couple weeks, but should still have access to the email I gave you in the PM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Can we get a link to the site the pics and stuff are on that is like the hollly grail for B12ers lol


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

a l l n i s s a n s . c o m
go here for all the good b12 stuff.
just take out the spaces. the people that run this site have the url blocked so people cant post it. pretty sad.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks a mill lol this place has changed alot since I last posted here it is to bad used to be many wise and helpful ppl maybe they will come back who knows.


----------



## Powerball (Mar 2, 2006)

That is for sure!


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Bumpitup!! Where are the diagrams for disk brake conversion?


----------



## Powerball (Mar 2, 2006)

PM me your mail adress and I'll send you the designs.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Powerball said:


> PM me your mail adress and I'll send you the designs.


You talkin to me? Where's the origional poster?:lame:


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

so i know this is like an ancient thread but i am having the adapter plates made...was gonna put them on my n13 pulsar but i am not building that any more and am picking up my 4wd wagon on friday so im gonna convert the rear brakes to disc
i have the plans for the adapter and spacer you need to do this conversion if anyone wants it email me [email protected]


----------

